# Excel to Ipad



## Marc_w90 (Aug 4, 2014)

Not sure if this is the right board or not but thought it was worth an ask. 
Trying to get a spread sheet onto an iPad or iPhone so I can edit the cells or pick from a data validation lists. 
Don’t fancy paying £70 for 365 office to use the real version of excel, didn’t know if anyone knew a cheaper way? 

Either this or if anyone knows how to turn a spread sheet into an actual app that can be used?   

The Idea is pretty basic I have 2 sheets,
Sheet 1 a table just full of data 
and 
Sheet 2 which is a look up pulling through bits based on a drop down validation list.
The spread sheet it self works fine, I just want it to be useable on my iPad or Phone


Many thanks
Marc


----------



## davesweep (Aug 4, 2014)

a link here to Teylyn's website.

How to use Excel on your iPad – for free


----------



## Marc_w90 (Aug 8, 2014)

Thanks Dave, will give it a try!


----------

